# Moltmannian Eschatology



## JM (Jan 12, 2009)

This has been asked before but I'm looking for a definition for "Moltmannian Eschatology." 

Thanks.

jm


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 4, 2009)

JM said:


> This has been asked before but I'm looking for a definition for "Moltmannian Eschatology."
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> jm



I studied some Moltman at the Baptist college.

I would define Moltman Eschatology as akin to a scene from little house on the prairie where Jesus, Father and Spirit and all God's children go skipping hand in hand through a golden field of corn in a bright summers day. 

More specificly, left wing socialist politics read into theolgy. He claims that the Eschatological kingdom will be about equality (Jesus is our brother). He shuns any language of 'power' in favour of egalitarianism. Yet he seems to ignore the fact that the book of revelation, a key eschatological text, uses language of thrones, dominion and power. Not very socilaist.


----------

